

iPhone 6 and Apple Watch seen boosting NFC technology - yiransheng
http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/09/10/apple-launch-nfc-idINKBN0H525F20140910

======
ghshephard
"Asked whether NXP supplies Apple with its NFC chips for the new iPhone, the
company declined to comment. Apple suppliers are sworn to secrecy."

From: [http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-
analysis/r...](http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-
analysis/resources/blog/inside-the-iphone-6-and-iphone-6-plus/)

"Having now depotted the 65V10 device, we can positively identify the NFC
controller as the PN548, a previously unannounced variant of the PN544 and
PN547 devices by NXP. Industry sources identify this as a design that was
tweaked specifically for Apple by NXP. If this is true, Apple has had access
to this chip for over 18 months, since the mask date (the date appearing on
the die itself and indicating the year the design was finalized) is 2012.
Indeed, the die markings of the PN548 vary only slightly from those of the
PN54"

